# Welche Themen/Threads sollen ins Register?



## Lipoly (14. September 2006)

na dann is ja bald das halbe lokalforum im verteiler, wer beurteilt dann was in den verteiler rein soll?


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> na dann is ja bald das halbe lokalforum im verteiler, wer beurteilt dann was in den verteiler rein soll?




Interresante Frage. Bin auch mal neugierig auf die Antwort.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> (1)na dann is ja bald das halbe lokalforum im verteiler, (2)wer beurteilt dann was in den verteiler rein soll?



Klassische Behauptungstechnik
Du sicherlich nicht. 
Im übrigen schrieb ich von Relevanz, 
d.h. z.B. auf Grundlagen von Anzahl der Antworten und Hits.
In diesem Sinne: Hast DU jetzt einen Vorschlag,
oder willst Du nur rumnöhlen?

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (14. September 2006)

Hmmm ???
Aus der Relevanz heraus entscheide ich mich dann wohl lieber nur noch zu biken und meine Mitarbeit zu verweigern!.
Dabei fand ich unser Lokalforum mal so schön.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm ???
> (1)Aus der Relevanz heraus entscheide ich mich dann wohl lieber nur noch zu biken und meine Mitarbeit zu verweigern!.
> (2)Dabei fand ich unser Lokalforum mal so schön.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm???

Deine Entscheidung.
Was hat sich geändert, außer dass es einen Verteilerthread gibt,
dessen Angebot man nutzen kann oder nicht?
VG Martin

@ all, die bereits gepostet haben:

Statt hier rumzunöhlen, macht doch lieber Vorschläge, nach welchen Kriterien Threads in den Verteilerthread aufgenommen werden sollen.
Schließlich ist hier nichts in Beton gegossen.


----------



## Schutzblech (14. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klassische Behauptungstechnik
> Du sicherlich nicht.
> Im übrigen schrieb ich von Relevanz,
> d.h. z.B. auf Grundlagen von Anzahl der Antworten und Hits.
> ...



Wie schön, dass das Forum-Team mit gutem Beispiel für einen allzeit gepflegten Umgangston voran geht. Darüber hinaus demonstrieren die Mitglieder eindrücklich, dass Kritik an eigenen Ideen jederzeit begrüßt und selbstbewusst angenommen wird. Seufz.


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Evtl. gar keinen Verteiler? Es ging doch vorher auch die ganze Zeit ohne.
Ich persönlich sehe da irgendwie keinen Sinn drin  .
Und ob ich jetzt einen Fred wie bisher suche oder vorher diesen Fred öffne um dann dort zu schauen wo der Fred ist bringt auch nicht wirklich viel.

Also nichts für ungut ( ist halt meine Meinung dazu )

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker




@Lipolybaby  ,

darf ich mich bald auch mal wieder bei Dir ankuscheln   

Hab' Dich gestern vermisst


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem Neuerungen von (einigen) äußerst konservativen Usern dieses Forums nur schwer angenommen werden, gibt es hier die Möglichkeit, Threads für den Verteiler vorzuschlagen.

Was ich brauche, sind URL des Threads und eine kurze Angabe wieso, weshalb, warum.

Ihr könnt mir auch eine Private Nachricht schreiben.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Ist aber auch nicht gerade die feine Art *ZeigdenerhobenenZeigefinger* den ersten von sich geschriebenen Beitrag nicht zu übernehmen , so das die anderen User die diesen Fred lesen im prinzip erst mal gar nicht wissen worum es ursprünglich ging .


----------



## karthäuser (14. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch nicht gerade die feine Art *ZeigdenerhobenenZeigefinger* den ersten von sich geschriebenen Beitrag zu löschen , so das die anderen User die diesen Fred lesen im prinzip erst mal gar nicht wissen worum es ursprünglich ging .



Ist doch nicht schlimm worum es ging oder nimmt diesen Weltverbesserer etwa noch jemand ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

karthäuser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch nicht schlimm worum es ging oder nimmt diesen Weltverbesserer etwa noch jemand ernst



Ich find es geht einfach nur ums Prinzip. Es wurde nach unserer Meinung gefragt wir haben sie gesagt und nur weil sie nicht positiv waren haben wir jetzt im prinzip noch nen sinnlos Fred bekommen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## karthäuser (14. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find es geht einfach nur ums Prinzip. Es wurde nach unserer Meinung gefragt wir haben sie gesagt und nur weil sie nicht positiv waren



Na die Aussage unterschreibe ich blind. Die trifft genau ins Herz


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

karthäuser schrieb:
			
		

> Na die Aussage unterschreibe ich blind. Die trifft genau ins Herz




Naja mal schauen was der Herr Lipoly gleich/nachher noch sagen wird. Von anderer Seite kommt ja kein Kommentar mehr .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm ???
> Aus der Relevanz heraus entscheide ich mich dann wohl lieber nur noch zu biken und meine Mitarbeit zu verweigern!.
> Dabei fand ich unser Lokalforum mal so schön.
> 
> ...


Klaus, ich habe es Dir bereits gesagt:

Was wollt ihr erwarten, wenn man den Bock zum Gärtner macht...


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)




----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

leider ist die Forumssoftware in ihrer Funktionaliät etwas beschränkter,
als die meisten User annehmen.

Fakt ist, dass man derzeit keine Beiträge/Threads kopieren kann.
Daher konnte ich nicht meinen eigenen Beitrag kopieren, ohne den Ursprungsthread direkt mitzulöschen. Daher ist jetzt Lars @Lipoly Threadstarter. 

Können wir uns jetzt mal auf das Wesentliche beschränken und einen Ansatz finden, welche Threads in den Verteiler aufgenommen werden sollen oder nicht?

Interessanterweise habe ich per PN schon eine sehr konstruktiven Ansatz von @Andreas-MTB bekommen.

Kritik ist eine gute Sache, auch negative, aber bitte zielorientiert. 
Wenn Euch die Idee des Verteilerthreads nicht gefällt, 
dann schreibt warum. 
Mir Attribute wie "Weltverbesserer" zu zuschreiben, 
mögen zwar stimmen, 
bringen uns in der Sache aber nicht weiter.

Und lasst mal die Polemik weg. 
Die Einrichtung des Verteilerthreads bedroht nicht unsere abendländische Kultur.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. September 2006)

mir is das ja eigentlich egal...
was wichtig ist wird durch intensives posting eh nach oben geschwemmt - ich habe "wichtig-Threads" aus diesem Grund nie so richtig verstanden, schien mir immer eher eine Verdrehung der Mechanik eines Forums zu sein. Gut, macht Sinn in Foren, wo immer die gleichen technischen Fragen gestellt werden (z.B. "Bei mir funktioniert das Udate nicht mehr, seit ich Firewall XY installiert habee, wie muss ich vorgehen?")
In so einem Lokalforum gibt es solche Threads aber aus meiner Sicht nicht. Aus diesem Grund, Juchhu: von mir keine Vorschläge.

Aaaaaber: dickes Lob für den Ansatz: so bleibt der Kopf des Forums frei von einem Rattenschwanz von angeblich wichtigen Themen, für die sich doch kaum jemand interessiert. 

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt, was ihr anderen alle für wichtig haltet!

(in bin natürlich für "Rund um Euskirchen" )


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> mir is das ja eigentlich egal...
> (1)was wichtig ist wird durch intensives posting eh nach oben geschwemmt - ich habe "wichtig-Threads" aus diesem Grund nie so richtig verstanden, schien mir immer eher eine Verdrehung der Mechanik eines Forums zu sein. (2)Gut, macht Sinn in Foren, wo immer die gleichen technischen Fragen gestellt werden (z.B. "Bei mir funktioniert das Udate nicht mehr, seit ich Firewall XY installiert habee, wie muss ich vorgehen?")
> (3)In so einem Lokalforum gibt es solche Threads aber aus meiner Sicht nicht. Aus diesem Grund, Juchhu: von mir keine Vorschläge.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für Dein Posting. 
Das ist erst die zweite konstruktive Äußerung, 
die ich dazu erhalten habe. 

Grundsätzlich richtig. Kurzfristige Aktionen, die meist terminlich begrenzt sind, 
werden aber durch die regelmäßigen Posting in den Mega-Threads ruckzuck auf die zweite Seite und damit aus dem Blickfeld 'geschwemmt'. 
Aber auch der "Termine 2006"- und "DIMB IG"-Thread hätten mit Deinem Ansatz keinen Stammplatz auf der ersten Seite.
Daher wurde die Idee ja auch zuerst im GPS-Forum mit den Sammelthreads umgesetzt, 
in denen eine reine Faktensammlung und eben keine Kommunikation erfolgen soll.
Mhm, sehe ich anders. Siehe Punkt 1. 
Die Frage ist eben nur, 
welche Art von Threads sollen aufgenommen werden. 
Sollen z.B. Tourenthreads überhaupt aufgenommen werden, 
wo doch die meisten eh Mega-Threads mit Erste-Seite-Abo sind.
Genau, nur ein Wichtig-Thread ist doch auch schon mal positiv.
Ist aber jetzt nicht Dein Ernst oder?
VG Martin


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Also bei den Terminen ist es doch bis jetzt fast immer so gewesen das sie in irgendeinem Fred wieder auftauchten und somit automatisch eine erinnerungsfunktion hatten. Mit der DIMB wüßte ich nicht wieso die den Status wichtig halten soll soviel wie dort passiert ( meiner meinung nach ist die DIMB Rhein Sieg gescheitert ( aber wie gesagt das ist wieder eine persönliche meinung von mir)).

Also kann man doch eigentlich daraus schlußfolgen das im Prinzip kein Fred so wirklich "wichtig" ist um diesen Status zu bekommen.


----------



## Airhaenz (14. September 2006)

Jetzt seit doch mal lieb zueinander, und schiesst nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen..

Initiative zu ergreifen ist immer schwerer als nörgeln und unser neuer Moderator hat wenigsten Unterhaltungswert (quod erat demonstrandum)

Wer noch ueberschüssige Energie hat: Buddeln!


----------



## Schutzblech (14. September 2006)

Was kann der Verteiler, was Abonnements nicht viel besser, weil individueller können?

Gruß, Schutzblech.


----------



## Mack_21 (14. September 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was wollt ihr erwarten, wenn man den Bock zum Gärtner macht...



also ich finde das hier alles ziemlich kindisch. sobald martin (juchu) hier im forum irgendetwas postet oder zu einem thema schreibt fallen immer einige über ihn her und lästern über ihn und seine arbeit. mädels, wenn ihr mit seiner arbeit als moderator nicht zufrieden seid, dann löst ihn doch ab und macht den "job" als moderator besser... aber dafür sind sich doch die meisten hier zu schade, weil es ja arbeit wäre und man sich engagieren... also seid doch froh dass wir in unserem forum einen moderator haben dem das forum nicht sche..s egal ist (auch wenn ihr vielleicht nicht alles gut findet was er macht...), sondern einen der sich um das forum kümmert. wenn ihr ein problem mit ihm habt oder euch seine kommentare nerven, dann klickt doch einfach nicht auf die freds die er erstellt hat und lest nicht seine antworten in den freds...  
wenn ihr mit seinen vorschlägen nicht einverstanden seid, dann sagt nicht nur das es sche..se ist sondern macht vorschläge wie man es besser machen könnte oder wie in dem fall von diesem fred hier wieso man so einen fred nicht braucht...


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2006)

Lieber Martin!

Lies das BITTE durch und beschränke dich auf Deine Aufgaben.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass Dir Viele hier im Lokalforum dann sehr dankbar sein werden.

OK?

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2006)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele René ! Danke 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde das hier alles ziemlich kindisch. sobald martin (juchu) hier im forum irgendetwas postet oder zu einem thema schreibt fallen immer einige über ihn her und lästern über ihn und seine arbeit. mädels, wenn ihr mit seiner arbeit als moderator nicht zufrieden seid, dann löst ihn doch ab und macht den "job" als moderator besser... aber dafür sind sich doch die meisten hier zu schade, weil es ja arbeit wäre und man sich engagieren... also seid doch froh dass wir in unserem forum einen moderator haben dem das forum nicht sche..s egal ist (auch wenn ihr vielleicht nicht alles gut findet was er macht...), sondern einen der sich um das forum kümmert. wenn ihr ein problem mit ihm habt oder euch seine kommentare nerven, dann klickt doch einfach nicht auf die freds die er erstellt hat und lest nicht seine antworten in den freds...
> wenn ihr mit seinen vorschlägen nicht einverstanden seid, dann sagt nicht nur das es sche..se ist sondern macht vorschläge wie man es besser machen könnte oder wie in dem fall von diesem fred hier wieso man so einen fred nicht braucht...



Wo bitte schön wurde denn über ihn hergefallen? Er hat nach unserer Meinung gefragt und wir haben sie gesagt / gepostet. ( aber hab ich glaub ich schon mal geschrieben )

Also Locker und Cremig bleiben!


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

zum besseren Verständnis werde ich meine PN-Antwort an Ralph @rpo35, die ich ihm heute morgen gesendet habe, hier veröffentlichen.

Den Verteilerthread habe ich geschlossen,
weil abzusehen war,
dass vorerst keine konstruktiven Vorschläge kömmen würden.
Ich habe keine Lust, nur weil einige aus reiner Protesthaltung oder Unverständnis den Thread zu quatschen, man nachher den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht. Deswegen habe ich die Diskussion in einen anderen Thread verlegt.

Ich freue mich über jeden, der mich über PN anschreibt.

So, was soll das Ganze?

Ich stehe seit einiger Zeit in regen Kontakt mit den beiden Admins hinsichtlich neuer Ideen (GPS-FORUM, zukünftig eine Erste-Hilfe-Koordinierung mit Datenbank der Rettungspunkte etc.) und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe volle Rückendeckung, Widerstand ist zwecklos. 

Aber - Mitgestaltung, Vorschläge und konstruktive Kritik sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.  

So, zum Thema.

In einigen Unterforen gibt es deutlich mehr als zwei Wichtig-Threads. Leider bringt das ein paar Probleme: 

Wann ist wichtig wichtig?
Und wer bestimmt es?
Je mehr Wichtig-Threads, desto weniger Platz auf der ersten Seite!
Der Verteilerthread hat das Ziel, der einzige Wichtig-Thread zu werden, der eine Plattform für eine Vielzahl von Informationen bieten soll.

D.h. im Idealfall stellt er für wichtige/interessante Threads per Link folgende Infos zur Verfügung: 

Name des Thread
Kurzbeschreibung, falls der Titel nicht aussagekräftig genug ist
jeweils einen Link zur Threadstart- und endseite
in Abstimmung die Nennung eines Ansprechpartners
Des Weiteren soll eine Kurzinfo für Forumseinsteiger bzw. Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger verfügbar sein,
die diesen die Hemmung der Kontaktaufnahme nimmt und z.B. direkt zu den Initiatoren der Slow-Motion-Touren führt.

Kurz gesagt  

Ein komfortables Inhaltsverzeichnis mit den eingeschränkten HTML-Möglichkeiten des Forums.

Über weitere Fragen und Anregungen freue ich mich sehr.

VG Martin

PS: Ich möchte, dass wir uns über Hinhalte und Form des Verteilerthreads verständigen. 
Wir werden nicht darüber diskutieren,
ob wir einen Verteilerthread brauchen.
Die Sache ist bereits beschlossen und abgehakt.

PPS: Ich habe bisher nur von Andreas @Andreas-MTB konstruktive Vorschläge und Kritik erhalten. Vielleicht können sich jetzt mal die anderen bequemen, sich zu engagieren. Und bitte, seht nicht immer nur alles aus Eurem Blickwinkel des engagiert und integrierten Biker/Guide/User. Natürlich braucht Ihr kaum weitere Infos und Hilfestellung. Aber was ist mit der schweigenden Mehrheit? Täglich gesellen sich zu den angemeldeten User in unserem Forum z.T. nochmal die gleiche Anzahl Gäste. In unserem Forum sind geschätzt rund 100 User aktiv. 100 aktive User auf der Fläche von ca. einem Drittel von NRW. Das ist ja wohl ein Witz! Ziel ist es, eine Breitenwirkung zu schaffen, Hemmnisse abzubauen, Angebote zu schaffen, schlußendlich echte Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren soll eine Kurzinfo für Forumseinsteiger bzw. Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger verfügbar sein,
> die diesen die Hemmung der Kontaktaufnahme nimmt und z.B. *direkt zu den Initiatoren der Slow-Motion-Touren führt*.




Hab ichs mir doch gedacht 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Sag mal machst Du das jetzt hauptberuflich ?


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal machst Du das jetzt hauptberuflich ?


 
Viel schlimmer:

Aus eigenem Antrieb und mit Leidenschaft. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Fragen,
oder können wir uns vielleicht mal mit Hinhalt und Form beschäftigen.

VG Martin

PS: Die Erwähnung der Kurzinfo zu den Slow-Motionen-Touren ist bisher nur eine Idee. Sie steht stellvertretend für die grundsätzlichen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2006)

Ich werde meinen Protest, gegen was auch immer, nach wie vor öffentlich machen und nicht heimlich per pm.

Eines der Probleme, die ich hier in diesem Forum mit dir habe, ist das du ein unglaubliches Talent hast, dich kompliziert auszudrücken.

Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht so ganz, dass du die "volle Rückendeckung" von den Admin hast. Ich glaube eher du schwatzt denen was auf.

Ich sehe keinen Anlass, deine Pläne zu unterstützen.

Bist bestimmt ein ganz lieber Kerl, aber du scheinst derzeit etwas übermotiviert. 

Ich habe weder Zeit noch Interesse mich weiter mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, deswegen war's das jetzt von mir.

Gruß René


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde meinen Protest, gegen was auch immer, nach wie vor öffentlich machen und nicht heimlich per pm.
> 
> Eines der Probleme, die ich hier in diesem Forum mit dir habe, ist das du ein unglaubliches Talent hast, dich kompliziert auszudrücken.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rene,

Wissen ist Macht. Mail z.B. einfach mal Mar*c*us @rikman an, ich glaube nicht, dass er Dir bestätigen wird, dass ihm bzw. Thomas @Thomas irgendetwas von mir aufgeschwatzt worden ist.
Klare Ansage und Tschüß 
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Markus @rikman





Heißt der nicht Marcus?


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt der nicht Marcus?


 
Korrekt, habe ich auch gerade nochmal nachgelesen in seiner PN-Signatur.
Ich korriegiere es eben.
Ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Kommunikation und Standpunkt der Admins zu dieser Sache. 

VG Martin


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2006)

Leute, Leute. 

Es ist ja unglaublich, was hier abgeht wegen einem (einem!) Thema, welches zudem noch durchaus sinnvoll erscheint.

Eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis des Lokalforums ist eine prima Sache, man denke nur an Neulinge im Board. Die haben es bei 3 Millionen Beitraegen schon schwer genug ...


Wir (Thomas und ich) begruessen die Sammlung von Links zu wichtigen Themen etc. in einem Verteilerthema, welches dann oben angepinnt ist.

Hauptaufgabe eines Moderators ist und bleibt die Moderation, schon klar. Wenn er sich aber in seiner Freizeit (!) die Muehe macht, das Forum durch eben ein solches Inhaltsverzeichnis aufzuwerten, dann sollte man ihm dankbar sein und nicht - wie es mir scheint - eine zwanghafte Opposition einnehmen.

In diesem Sinne, vertragt euch (oder respektiert euch wenigstens) wieder. Waere schoen, wenn nicht immer nur das Negative gesucht und gesehen wird. 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

Ich will endlich Clint Eastwood zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (15. September 2006)

Hi Martin,

ich habe mir das mal im GPS-Forum angeschaut und finde die Idee dort nicht schlecht. Ich habe momentan aber keine Ansatzpunkte wie man das in einem Lokalforum sinnvoll umsetzen könnte.

Meine Meinung: macht Sinn, aber nicht überall 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> ich habe mir das mal im GPS-Forum angeschaut und finde die Idee dort nicht schlecht. Ich habe momentan aber keine Ansatzpunkte wie man das in einem Lokalforum sinnvoll umsetzen könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Lars,

Wir werden es hoffentlich gemeinsam, langsam und Schritt für Schritt aufbauen. 

VG Martin

PS: Zweiten Akku schon bestellt?


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

*****


----------



## Schutzblech (15. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann der Verteiler, was Abonnements nicht viel besser, weil individueller können?



Huhu!
Meine Frage war und ist ernst gemeint. Auch nach der x-ten Beschreibung des Vorhabens - so löblich die Initiative ist - kann ich noch keinen Sinn entdecken. Wie anderswo schon geschrieben wurde: was in einem Forum funktioniert, muss in einem anderen nicht zwangsläufig auch klappen. Dafür sind in einem Lokalforum für den Einzelnen zu wenige Threads relevant. Diese werden aber häufig besucht weshalb man sie einfach auf die Abonnementliste setzt. Technische Fragen tauchen hingegen in Hülle und Fülle auf; einmal geklärt, ist der entsprechende Thread unwichtig geworden, muss als nicht abonniert werden - da macht ein Register (der Ausdruck Verteiler ist schlecht gewählt) viel mehr Sinn. Trotz SuFu, denn manchmal lässt sich das Problem für die Suche nicht hinreichend verschlagworten, ist aber mit Sicherheit schon mal diskutiert worden und soll nicht erneut gepostet werden.

Ich meine, Juchhu, Du kannst Dir die Mühe sparen. Deine Motivation in Ehren - aber geh' lieber Biken. Ist gerade wunderschön draußen.

Herzliche Grüße,
Claus (aka Schutzblech).


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu!
> (1)Meine Frage war und ist ernst gemeint. Auch nach der x-ten Beschreibung des Vorhabens - so löblich die Initiative ist - kann ich noch keinen Sinn entdecken. Wie anderswo schon geschrieben wurde: was in einem Forum funktioniert, muss in einem anderen nicht zwangsläufig auch klappen. Dafür sind in einem Lokalforum für den Einzelnen zu wenige Threads relevant. Diese werden aber häufig besucht weshalb man sie einfach auf die Abonnementliste setzt. Technische Fragen tauchen hingegen in Hülle und Fülle auf; einmal geklärt, ist der entsprechende Thread unwichtig geworden, muss als nicht abonniert werden - (2)da macht ein Register (der Ausdruck Verteiler ist schlecht gewählt) viel mehr Sinn. Trotz SuFu, denn manchmal lässt sich das Problem für die Suche nicht hinreichend verschlagworten, ist aber mit Sicherheit schon mal diskutiert worden und soll nicht erneut gepostet werden.
> 
> (3)Ich meine, Juchhu, Du kannst Dir die Mühe sparen. Deine Motivation in Ehren - aber geh' lieber Biken. Ist gerade wunderschön draußen.
> ...


 
Hallo Claus,

So habe ich es auch verstanden und deshalb per PN geantwortet.
Ich werde das Projekt mal langsam entwickeln,
und dann werden wir ja sehen, 
wie die Resonanz ist.
Ich hänge nicht an dem Namen "Verteiler". 
"Register" ist ein guter Ansatz und gefällt mir besser.
"Sowohl als auch" ist mein Ansatz. Aber Du hast Recht,
ich fahre jetzt auf eine kleine, feine Hardter Hunderunde.
Kein Genöhle, nur die Geräusche des Waldes und eines surrenden Antriebes.
VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. September 2006)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Leute.
> 
> Es ist ja unglaublich, was hier abgeht wegen einem (einem!) Thema, welches zudem noch durchaus sinnvoll erscheint.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

ich glaube nicht, das ausschließlich das Thema der Grund ist! Sieh Dir doch nur die Beiträge #3 und #9 von Martin an...(und die Meinung der anderen User dazu). Ich fände es schön, wenn man User zu Moderatoren machen würde, die über ein gesundes Mass an

- Souveränität
- Selbstsicherheit
- Selbstbewußtsein
verfügen. 

Wozu der umgekehrte Weg führt, User ohne diese Eigenschaften zu Moderatoren zu machen in der Hoffnung, dass sich diese dann schon entwickeln werden, sieht man ja hier an der Entwicklung im Kölner Lokal-Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist ja unglaublich, was hier abgeht wegen einem (einem!) Thema, welches zudem noch durchaus sinnvoll erscheint...


Siehste, das mit der "Wichtigkeit", regelt sich von ganz alleine. Es sei denn, es kommt plötzlich jemand daher, der für sich wichtige Theme alle schön nach oben pappt.
Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber war der Trend dazu nicht sogar der Auslöser für diese Idee ?

Die Aussage von René bzgl. "komplizierter Ausdrucksweise" teile ich, hab ich Martin aber schon PM mitgeteilt. Keep it simple...
Ich hab's auch jetzt noch nicht geschnallt, was es für Vorteile bringen soll - im Moment verstehe ich es in etwa so, dass eigentlich "nur" eine weitere Ebene für die wichtigen Themen eingeführt wird. Über die Frage was wichtig ist und was nicht, kann man sich weiter streiten wie bisher. 

Ein gewisses Machtgehabe lässt sich auch mit 20 Smilies nicht ganz verbergen - ich denke aber das legt sich wieder.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Schutzblech (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So habe ich es auch verstanden und deshalb per PN geantwortet.



Oh, sorry, das hab' ich übersehen. Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast Recht,
> ich fahre jetzt auf eine kleine, feine Hardter Hunderunde.
> Kein Genöhle, nur die Geräusche des Waldes und eines surrenden Antriebes.



Recht so!

Gruß, Claus.


----------



## Manni (15. September 2006)

Ist doch ne gute Idee   
Gerade Neulinge haben doch keine Ahnung wo es in ihrer Gegend z.B. regelmäßig Treffen zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten gibt. Sinnvoll in Lokalforen ist es meiner Meinung nach Links zu allen regelmäßigen Biketreffs/ Fahrgemeinschaften/ Race/Marathon-Terminsammlungen usw.

Klar, jetzt im Sommer stehen alle diese Themen sowieso auf der ersten Seite. Aber warten wir mal den Herbst / Winter oder einfach mal zwei Regenwochen ab. Dann sind vielleicht noch 3-4 Themen mit hartgesottenen unterwegs. Und wer genau dann nach einem Biketreff sucht wird wohl nicht zwangsweise fündig werden. Und woher weiss ich überhaupt welcher der Treffs (kommen ja häufig mehrere in der Region in Frage) überhaupt meinen Ansprüchen genügt? Nicht jeder traut sich eventuell direkt einfach mal mitzufahren oder überhaupt mal im Forum nachzufragen  Daher könnten dann zu jedem Treff auch mal ein paar Zeilen getextet werden. Viel mehr soll das doch auch garnicht werden, ein Biketreff-Verzeichnis eben.

Zur Zeit sind auf der ersten Seite folgende Treffs eindeutig am Namen zu erkennen:

Tourentreff Siebengebirge
Touren im Kölner Westen
Leichte Touren Königsforst, Tütberg und in der Ecke
MTB-Touren rund um Köln
MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler)
**Team Tomburg Light (TTL)**
Touren ab und um Roetgen - nightride & co
NIGHTBIKEN in Aachen
Feierabendrunden im Bergischen (Teil 2)
Team Tomburg 
MTB in Windeck
Leichte Touren rund um Lindlar und Kürten
MTB-Touren-Treff in Stolberg-Mausbach
MTB-Frauentreff 
Fahrtechniktouren und Mehr ... in GM, GL, K, SU, AK, ..
MTB-Treff Wehebachtalsperre (Das 2.Jahr)

Das sind 16 auf der ersten Seite, insgesammt sind es sicher nochmal doppelt soviele die eben nicht ganz so regelmäßig genutzt werden oder eben Zuwachs brauchen  Wir können ja mal schauen welche Treffs im November noch unter den ersten 3 Seiten ist  Und wer noch kein Abbo hat kann auch nicht auf dem neusten Stand bleiben.

Gruß Manni

P.S hab sogar noch welche übersehen, dafür Sorry


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, das ausschließlich das Thema der Grund ist! Sieh Dir doch nur die (1)Beiträge #3 und #9 von Martin an...(und die Meinung der anderen User dazu). Ich fände es schön, wenn man User zu Moderatoren machen würde, die über ein gesundes Mass an (2)
> 
> ...


 


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste, das mit der "Wichtigkeit", regelt sich von ganz alleine. Es sei denn, es kommt plötzlich jemand daher, der für sich wichtige Theme alle schön nach oben pappt.
> (3)Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber war der Trend dazu nicht sogar der Auslöser für diese Idee ?
> 
> Die Aussage von René bzgl. "komplizierter Ausdrucksweise" teile ich, hab ich Martin aber schon PM mitgeteilt. Keep it simple...
> ...





			
				Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, das hab' ich übersehen. (6)Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bernd, Ralph und Claus,

Wo ist bei den Beiträgen das Problem? 
Ohne die sonst so kritisierte Langatmigkeit auf den Punkt gebracht.
Schöne Alliteration.
In gewisser Weise ja und durch die Beobachtung der anderen Unterforen.
Ja, kann man so erklären. Register trifft es halt gut.
Machergehabe beschreibt es eher.
Kein Thema. Bei der Sache finde ich die PN-Kommunikation zielorientierter.
War schön, wenn auch zu kurz, weil mein Hund,
als wir am Kadettenweiher angekommen sind, 
lieber spielen und nach Steinen tauchen wollte. 
So habe ich dann in der Sonne eine Runde auf der Bank gedöst.
VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

1. Schlimm, wenn Du das selbst nicht erkennst
3. Holy shit...ich bin's auch noch mit Schuld !
5. Jetzt reichts mir wirklich...hab' jetzt genug...


----------



## Mack_21 (15. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt der nicht Marcus?



Heißt es nicht auch IBC DIMB Racing Team?  

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Marcus (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Schlimm, wenn Du das selbst nicht erkennst
> 3. Holy shit...ich bin's auch noch mit Schuld !
> 5. Jetzt reichts mir wirklich...hab' jetzt genug...


Sorry, aber dieser Beitrag ist alles andere als der Diskussion zutraeglich. Wie soll man denn bitteschoen auf so etwas antworten? Und dann wunderst du dich ...

Vielleicht sollten hier alle Beteiligten mal auf _halbe Kraft voraus_ schalten und tief durchatmen, bevor man sich hier virtuell die Rueben einhaut. 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt es nicht auch IBC DIMB Racing Team?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

War auch nicht meine Absicht.
Werde jetzt die Abo-Funktion nutzen..."off"


----------



## Mack_21 (15. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>



na endlich mal einer der noch spass versteht und lachen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (15. September 2006)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten hier alle Beteiligten mal auf _halbe Kraft voraus_ schalten und tief durchatmen, bevor man sich hier virtuell die Rueben einhaut.



dann sollten die vorbildpersonen in diesem unterforum damit voran gehen!
seit dem eine bestimmte person hier moderator ist habe ich kein bock mehr im lokalforum zu lesen da zu jedem dritten beitrag der moderator einen 50zeiligen senf dazu gibt! ich finde nicht das sich gegenüber der "nurstevemoderation" irgendwas VERBESSERT hat, eher im gegenteil. ich möchte jetzt hier kein geschwafel anfangen sonst werde ich nachher auchnoch moderator   aber in manchen beitragen von XCRacer und rpo35 spiegelt sich meine Meinung auch wieder!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. September 2006)

Wichtig, um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, fände ich Beiträge, Hinweise und ähnliches, die nicht in Verbindung mit ausgeschriebenen Touren stehen, bzw. dem LMB. Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung, das Themen wie  z.B. der Königsforst als allgemeiner Tourentreff (Guido möge es mir verzeihen  ) und/oder das 7-Gebirge usw. nicht in diese Kategorie passen. Ich glaube kaum, daß z.B. den Ralph aus dem Hohen Venn interessiert, was im Windecker Ländchen so vorsich geht - und umgekehrt.


Wichtig fände ich z.B. den Hinweis auf den 1. Hilfe Kurs, den ich nur für 1 Quartal vor der Veranstaltung im Register/Verteiler lassen würde, um ihn dann frühestens nach 12 Monaten erneut den "Wichtig" Status zu geben. Es ist eine Allgemeinveranstaltung, die jeden was angeht, denn es wird wohl niemand den Sport ohne Blessuren ausüben.

Wichtig finde ich auch die Messevernastaltung, weil Sie 1. aus unserer Region ist und weil sie sicher einige wichtige Infos zur kommenden Saison beinhaltet. 

Nicht wichtig fände ich Verhaltensregeln, wie sich Besucher usw. im Forum zu verhalten haben usw. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind doch alle erwachsen genug, den nötigen Respekt voreinander zu wahren. Ich denke nicht, das die virtuelle Schiene den Freifahrtsschein gibt, persönlich beleidigend zu sein. Kritik ausgeschlossen. Verhaltensregeln haben in einem Lokalen Forum einfach nichts verloren, die gehören zu den Forum Rules.
Ein interessanter Punkt währe es für mich, um es den Neueinsteigern einfacher zu machen, auf lokaler Ebene Namen zu sammeln, die sich für Ihren Bezirk als Tourenveranstalter und Ansprechpartner etc. qualifiziert haben.  Das könnte z.B. so aussehen:
- Königsforst => - Montana
- Hennef und Umgebung => - Andreas-MTB
- 7 Gebirge => - Spooky
- Ahrtal  => Handlampe
- rpo => Roetgen
usw .....
Das sollen natürlich nur Beispiele sein, und jeder der meint daß er gerne als Ansprechpartner für ein Revier Auskunft geben möchte, könnte sich in eine solche Liste eintragen lassen.
"Wichtig" fände ich z.B. auch den Winterpokal (während seiner aktiven Zeit), der da als Unterpunkt verlinkt ist und zum Anderen eine auf unser lokal Forum beschränkte Team-Rangliste, für die jemand wieder die Patenschaft übernimmt. Nochmals danke an Klaus aka REDKING, der sich vergangenen Winter bemühte, Daten zu sammeln und zu sortieren.

Auch wichtig finde ich Termine, wie sie schon existieren. Alles was Vereinsorientiert ist und die breite Masse anspricht. Sei es in Form einer Rennveranstaltung, oder "nur" einer CTF.

DIMB hin oder her, im Köln/Bonner scheints nicht so recht den gewünschten Anklang zu finden, daher würde ich diese nicht unbedingt als Wichtig ansehen.

Wiederum finde ich den Stammtisch nicht schlecht, denn dort finden sich auch mitunter Neulinge ein, die sich noch nicht so recht wagen mit den Cracks auf Tour zu gehen.

Wichtig währe für mich, zeitlich begrenzt, alles, was von offizieller Seite kommt, Z.B. die Wegeverordnung des 7-Gebirges,  Ausschreibungen von Naturschutzgebieten usw. - eben alles was man als Biker wissen sollte, wenn man diese Region besucht. Ließe sich auch staffeln in Erscheinungtermiene oder Regionsbedingt und sollte nur solange Betsand haben, wie es interessant ist.
So, das sollten Denkanstösse genug sein. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere damit identifizieren, jeder sicherlich nicht. Jedoch, alles in allem finde ich die Idee von Martin gut, denn das lästige scrollen ist damit dann auch beendet, zumindest wenn man die Werbung hinter sich gelassen hat .


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Also ehrlich gesagt , ich find diesen Fred und die Idee so SCHWACHSINNIG und unnütz das es seines gleichen sucht.

Also in einem Technik Forum kann ich so etwas ja verstehen und finde es dort auch sinnvoll , aber bitte schön nicht in nem Lokalforum. 

Ich werd irgendwie das gefühl nicht los als wie wenn dann Hauptsächlich nur von einem bestimmten User die Freds dort zu finden sind aber naja , die Admins sehen das ja anscheinend anders.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ....




Und was machen die neuen Hennefer User wenns drausen Regnet und Kalt ist?


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig, um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen
> ...
> So, das sollten Denkanstösse genug sein. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere damit identifizieren, jeder sicherlich nicht. Jedoch, alles in allem finde ich die Idee von Martin gut, denn das lästige scrollen ist damit dann auch beendet, zumindest wenn man die Werbung hinter sich gelassen hat .


 
Danke, Andreas. Richtig klasse. Da hast Du Dir viel Mühe gemacht. 
Das kann ich alles vorbehaltlos unterschreiben und umsetzen.

Ich mache gerade im Register die ersten Gehversuche.
Vielleicht wird es mit Deinen Posting und meinen parallelen Änderungen am Register besser ersichtlich.

Ich finde es übrigens schön,
wenn gerade die altgedienten User mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und die Umsetzung der Idee des Registers sowie die dazugehörige Diskussion aus dem Betrachtungswinkels eines Anfängers, Wiedereinsteigers und Forumneuentdeckers beurteilen würden.

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Typisch Moderatoren , meinen nur weil Ihnen gerade etwas nicht passt können se die Postings der anderen löschen. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Umfrage


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch Moderatoren , meinen nur weil Ihnen gerade etwas nicht passt können se die Postings der anderen löschen.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf die Umfrage


 
Komm, jetzt trag es wie ein Mann.


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Komm, jetzt trag es wie ein Mann.




Nö ,jetzt geht es erst recht ums Prinzip. Das geht mir voll auf den Keks damit willkürlich Moderatoren Postings löschen oder Freds schließen!

Da könnt ich kotzen , aber bin mal gespannt wie es der Rikman sieht wenn er das nächste mal hier reinschaut 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Manni (15. September 2006)

ich denke er verschiebts einfach in den Kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (15. September 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein interessanter Punkt währe es für mich, um es den Neueinsteigern einfacher zu machen, auf lokaler Ebene Namen zu sammeln, die sich für Ihren Bezirk als Tourenveranstalter und Ansprechpartner etc. qualifiziert haben.  Das könnte z.B. so aussehen:
> 
> - Königsforst => - Montana
> - Hennef und Umgebung => - Andreas-MTB
> ...


Das sehe ich etwas anders. 
Schaut man sich die bisherige Vorgehensweise von Neulingen im Forum an, wird das so nie passieren wie du beschreibst.
Da stehen Threads ganz oben aus dem Bereich XY und trotzdem wird ein neuer Thread eröffnet "Suche Leute aus dem Bereich XY"
Threads die oben stehen, angetackert sind, werden kaum beachtet. Sieht man ja auch an den FAQ-Threads in diversen Unterforen 





> DIMB hin oder her, im Köln/Bonner scheints nicht so recht den gewünschten Anklang zu finden, daher würde ich diese nicht unbedingt als Wichtig ansehen.


Kannst erklären wieso das so ist?
Was könnte man deiner Meinung nach besser machen?
Woanders hier im Thread steht ebenfalls die Meinung "IG Rhein/Sieg scheint gescheitert"
Gerne auch per PN 

Gruß


----------



## Splash (15. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst erklären wieso das so ist?
> Was könnte man deiner Meinung nach besser machen?
> Woanders hier im Thread steht ebenfalls die Meinung "IG Rhein/Sieg scheint gescheitert"
> Gerne auch per PN
> ...



Gerne auch öffentlich: Hier in der Region scheint das Interesse nicht so wirklich gross zu sein. Im Moment ist daher die DIMB IG etwas reduziert auf den monatlichen Stammtisch und gelegentlichen Touren von Redking. Bei grösserem Interesse kann sich die IG aber gerne weiter entwickeln ...


----------



## peppaman (15. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich etwas anders.
> Schaut man sich die bisherige Vorgehensweise von Neulingen im Forum an, wird das so nie passieren wie du beschreibst.
> Da stehen Threads ganz oben aus dem Bereich XY und trotzdem wird ein neuer Thread eröffnet "Suche Leute aus dem Bereich XY"
> Threads die oben stehen, angetackert sind, werden kaum beachtet. Sieht man ja auch an den FAQ-Threads in diversen Unterforen
> ...



Da hast Du recht. Interessieren würde mich ja das Verhältnis von Neulingen die sich erst mal orientieren und ERST DANN in bereits etablierte Threads schreiben, zu denen, welche einfach mal drauflos schreiben...um dann in der hiesigen 'Freundlichkeit' mit der Suchfunktion und den FAQ gemaßregelt zu werden  

Stellt sich die Frage, ob der ganze Aufwand mit angepinnten 'Wichtigkeiten' den Neulingen wirklich hilft (bzw. sie erreicht), oder eher den Oldies hilft, den Überblick zu behalten.



Habe mir vorhin auch ein paar Cents zusammengekramt..... biddeschön:


Lokale MTB-Treffs:

Im Bike&Spot-Guide tragen die jeweiligen Anprechpartner/Initiatoren 'ihre' Tour(en) ein.
In die Beschreibung wird dann der Link zum jeweiligen Thread eingebunden.
Nach Bedarf können sich auch mehrere Ansprechpartner eintragen lassen.
Wechselnde Startpunkte u.ä. finden sich dann ja im Thread und im LMB.
Hauptsache die 'Leistungsklasse', der 'FunFaktor' oder wattevva gehen aus der Beschreibung hervor.

Ein Anfänger erhält so im Touren&Spotguide eine Übersicht, wo überhaupt es in seiner Nähe MTB-Aktivitäten gibt.
Mit den eingebundenen Links zu den Threads und sowieso mit den aktuellen LMB-Terminen...welche natürlich auch mit den jeweiligen Threads und Spots verlinkt sind, sollte dann für Einsteiger UND alte Hasen eine aktuelle 
Orientierung regional und BUNDESWEIT möglich sein.


DIMB etc.
Ein Thread mit Regelungen und Gesetzen bezüglich Wegerecht u.ä. sollte meiner Meinung nach in jedem Regionalforum oben an gepinnt werden.
Nur aktuelle Neuregelungen, für kurze/begrenzte Zeit festzuhalten, hilft zB einem Besucher der Region nix. Um sich über regional andere Rechtslagen zu informieren, muss sich dieser erst mühsam durch die Suche quälen.


---> Oder gibt es diesbezüglich schon eine Übersicht im Dimb-Forum?
Dann wäre meine Frage, ob MTB-Einsteiger weiß, was die Dimb ist, wenn er grade fit werden will, und in seiner Gegend nach Bikern und Strecken sucht?


Überregionale Termine:
zB IFMA, oder Eurobike:
Ein in alle Regio-Foren gesetzter Thread in dem man sich zum gemeinsamen Messespaziergang, oder ApresBiken mit den Locals verabreden, oder Unterkünfte klarmachen kann.
Solche freds tauchen immer mal wieder in den jeweiligen event-foren auf und quellen dann über. Diesen Ansatz habe ich jetzt noch nicht zu Ende gedacht.


Das wären dann mal meine 2ct.


Ride & smile
peppa


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Lokale MTB-Treffs:
> 
> Im Bike&Spot-Guide tragen die jeweiligen Anprechpartner/Initiatoren 'ihre' Tour(en) ein.
> ...


 
Ja, aber hallo   

Danke, Klasse.  
Nehme ich gerne auf.
Gutgefallen hat mir u.a. die Idee,
bei den Touren- und Gruppenthreads Angaben über die Länge, Tempo und Schwierigkeit (quasi Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene, Profis) zu machen.

Langsam nimmt das Register Fahrt auf. 

Jetzt müssen wir nur aufpassen,
dass es dann nicht zuviele Einträge im Register werden.

Aber fangen wir einfach mal langsam an.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2006)

Themen, die uns bewegen solle ins Register! 









.


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Themen, die uns bewegen solle ins Register!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kategorie Aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. September 2006)

Tja, wohl das "Kino-Highlight" der letzten Saison wird auch das von dieser Saison sein.. 
Hier, ein Rückblick (auf dem Bild klicken!): 





Auf Wunsch auch in Quicktime-Format: 18,1 MB

So, schönen, unterhaltsamen Abend! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## supasini (15. September 2006)




----------



## Mack_21 (15. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke er verschiebts einfach in den Kindergarten



Das sehe ich genau so...


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Jau, das Ding ist einfach (immer noch) gut,
filigran verarbeitet mit finnischer, äh, türkischer Spitze. 

Danke Mikkael. Das war wirklich, was zum Auflockern. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

an alle konstruktiven User:

Ich habe mal die Ansätze für einen Eintrag zu Touren- und Gruppenthreads umgesetzt.

Dabei habe ich einfach mal die KFL-Touren im REGISTER als Beispiel genommen.

Fehlen da noch wesentliche Angaben oder habt Ihr andere Vorschläge?

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. September 2006)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber dieser Beitrag ist alles andere als der Diskussion zutraeglich. *Wie soll man denn bitteschoen auf so etwas antworten?* Und dann wunderst du dich ...
> 
> ...



Ganz simpel, rikman: Souverän und gelassen würde ich vorschlagen! Aber ist wahrscheinlich zuviel verlangt...


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht , irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Sinn drin einen Thread der eh eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf Seite 1 ist noch in den Verteiler zu nehmen  ( Auch wenns ja NUR ein Beispiel sein soll )

Wenn du jetzt wenigstens mal nen Thread genommen hätetst der nicht immer auf der ersten Seite ist , hätt ich ja noch verständnis dafür.


Gruß

Volker ( DerImmerNochStinkSauerÜberDieGelöschtenPostingsIst  )


P.S.: Kannst den Beitrag ja löschen wenn er nicht zu deiner Meinung passt. ( Hast ja jetzt genug erfahrung wie das geht )


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Also ich weiß nicht , irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Sinn drin einen Thread der eh eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf Seite 1 ist noch in den Verteiler zu nehmen ( Auch wenns ja NUR ein Beispiel sein soll )
> 
> (2)Wenn du jetzt wenigstens mal nen Thread genommen hätetst der nicht immer auf der ersten Seite ist , hätt ich ja noch verständnis dafür.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,

Sieh das doch mal mit den Augen eines Forums- und/oder MTB-Frischlings. 
Für Cracks mit Abos,
die man übrigens nur bekommt,
wenn man mindestens einen eigenen Beitrag in dem Thread verfasst hat,
ist dieses Register von geringerem Nutzen.
Es gibt so gar zwei Beispiele:
a) DIMB- und b) Erste-Hilfe-Kurs-Thread 
Gerade Du mit Deiner Erfahrung aus dem FDT-Forum müßtest am besten nachvollziehen können,
dass ich genau so reagieren musste.
Nö, warum denn. Schau Dir doch mal Deine stehengelassenen Beiträge weiter oben in diesem Thread an. Du hast mich zwar beschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz, aber trotzdem hatte es noch konkret mit der Registeridee zu tun. Deshalb habe ich es stehen gelassen. Ich habe kein Problem mit konstruktiver Kritik, aber Rumgenöhle und das Eröffnen von Nebenkriegschauplätzen verfolgen doch ein ganz anderes Ziel. Und diesem bin ich nicht bereit, den Raum hier zu geben.
VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. September 2006)

hallo martin,

ganz schön beachtlicht wie du leute mit einem thema beschäftigen kannst welches sie doch eigentlich garnicht interessiert. du bist ein wahrer meister der unterhaltung  
selbst den einen oder anderen troll konntest du so aus seiner einsamen höhle wieder herauslocken  

ach ja, mach weiter so, finde deinen einsatz und deine hilfsbereitschaft einmalig, dass soll erstmal jemand besser machen.

gruß marco


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...REGISTER ...


Wenn das fertig ist, scrolle ich mir genauso den Arsch ab wie heute...aber ich hab ja meine Abo's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> Sieh das doch mal mit den Augen eines Forums- und/oder MTB-Frischlings.
> Für Cracks mit Abos,
> ...




Ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der sache das die " großen " Freds eh auf Seite 1 stehen. ( Hab auch nie etwas vom Abo gesagt ;-) )
Die Neulinge kommen auf die Seite und sehen im Prinzip die 5 oder 6 für sie eventuell in Frage kommenden Freds eh direkt also werden sie nicht zuerst in den Verteiler schauen sondern erst mal direkt in den jeweiligen Fred gehen.


Erste Hilfe Kurs , okay sehe ich ein , DIMB allerdings wiederrum nicht weil wer sich dafür interresiert kann ja auf der Startseite im Open Trails schauen ( dort ist so eine verlinkung Meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller )


Nicht so wirklich ( dann bitte bescheid geben )


Also tut mir leid , ich seh aber kein Posting wo ich dich direkt beschimpft habe. (Ist natürlich auch alles eine Frage der Interpretation , wenn man sich beschimpfen lassen will findet man auch eine beschimpfung obwohl keine da ist )


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das fertig ist, scrolle ich mir genauso den Arsch ab wie heute...aber ich hab ja meine Abo's.




Hallo Ralph.

So wird das auch kommen , weil plötzlich scheint jeder Fred wichtig zu sein.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## peppaman (15. September 2006)

Mich würde interessieren, was solch ein Regional-Register denn so erforderlich macht.

- Erste-Hilfe Kurse interessieren jeden, bzw. sollten jeden etwas angehen.
- ebenso die Dimb
- ebenso der Winterpokal

Meiner Meinung nach, könnte man auf der IBC-Startseite 2 Arten von Einstieg anbieten  (und diese ewiglange, unsägliche userliste nach gaaanz unten verbannen):

1. Mittels der Interaktiven Karte, welche die in der Umgebung angebotenen/stattfindenden Kurse, Touren-/Treffs, Rennen und sonstige Events darstellt. 
Mit Links zu den jeweiligen Threads und aktuellen Terminen im LMB.

2. Mittels einem übergreifendem Info-Forum... 'Neu hier? Info's für Einsteiger', und 'Was geht im IBC?' .
Hier können Themen, die alle etwas angehen, aufgeführt werden: 

z.B. Erste Hilfe allgemeine Infos, externe Links, etc. UND dann jeweils Links zu den Threads im jeweiligen Regional-Forum, in dem dann die örtlichen Anbieter und Teilnehmer über Inhalte und Termin diskutieren.

oder z.B., Winterpokal. Das Regelwerk erklären und dann in die regionalen Threads verlinken.

Ein kurzer Kaufberatungs, oder eBay Text kann da bestimmt auch nicht schaden.​


Wenn man dann beim  Spot&Touren-Guide sowie beim LMB auch noch mit TAGs arbeiten könnte.... *winterpokal* *anfänger* *köln* *ab 19h*    

Die LMB bietet ja schon die Entfernung vom User zum angebotenen Termin.
Da ließe sich doch auch noch etwas mit anstellen.

Die Bikeshop-Funktion des Forums geht auch schon in die Richtung.
Dieses, für die Händler kostenpflichtige Feature, könnte man zB in die Interaktive Karte einpflegen.


Für mich ist dieses Karten-Feature, zusammen mit einer Kalenderfunktion (meinetwegen LMB) der 'Schlüssel'.
Und klar ist:
So etwas lebt natürlich nur vom mitmachen aller. 
Da die Menge an gepostetem Kartenmaterial, GPS-Daten, Höhenmetergrafiken, Fotos und Videos leider nicht mit sooo dolle mit den bisherigen Eingeträgen Touren im Tour&Spot-Guide übereinstimmt, bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich die jeweiligen Thread-Leiter aufraffen werden und eine passende Zusammenfassung 'ihrer' Aktion für das 'Register' schreiben und sich dort anmelden.


Sollte sich solch überregionales Netz nicht realisieren, oder aufrecht erhalten lassen - was weiß ich, für wie lange das Karten-Feature gebucht/bezahlt/lizensiert ist - dann macht es natürlich Sinn, für jedes Regionalforum solch ein Register ( = Schwarzes Brett) anzulegen und zu pflegen. 
Obwohl natürlich eigentlich wichtige/aktuelle Themen durch Aktivität oben bleiben, und Einsteiger durch die allgemeine Freundlichkeit auch mal ne dumme Frage stellen dürfen und ihnen geholfen wird. 

....uups, jetzt ist mir doch eben glatt die rosa Brille auf die Nase gerutscht.


tststs

Schönen Abend noch,
peppa


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...deine hilfsbereitschaft...


Was hat denn das bitteschön mit Hilfsbereitschaft zu tun, wenn jemand in seiner Selbstherrlichkeit unbedingt der halben Welt seine Idee aufzwängen will ?

Als Admin würde ich mir schon Gedanken darüber machen, was die Reaktionen betrifft. Muß ja irgend einen Grund haben, dass sogar sonst sehr behutsam agierende User hier richtig wütend werden.
Seine Art sich hier zu präsentieren scheint bei vielen im Lokal-Forum nicht gut anzukommen und das kann man nicht einfach ignorieren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. September 2006)

Nabend allerseits ... bin ich hier richtig im nächsten Selbstdarstellungs-Thread??? Da geht man mal kurz biken und schon sind 4 Seiten geschrieben. Aber geile Unterhaltung am Abend mit dem üblichen Protagonisten.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ....uups, jetzt ist mir doch eben glatt die rosa Brille auf die Nase gerutscht...


Na und ? Jedenfalls liest sich das auf anhieb 10x besser als alles bisherige zum Register.


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber geile Unterhaltung am Abend mit dem üblichen Protagonisten.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Die anderen enthalten sich ja lieber der Stimme und Posten dann hinterher egal zu was für einem ergebnis es gekommen ist ( so nach dem Motto genau meine Meinung oder so sehe ich das auch ( Ich besorg dann schon mal am besten ein paar 100er Bodenabläufe für die Schleimspur die hinterlassen wird  ))


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. September 2006)

geil bei euch hier... ich hole mir ne packung chips und nen lekka kölsch


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn das bitteschön mit Hilfsbereitschaft zu tun, wenn jemand in seiner Selbstherrlichkeit unbedingt der halben Welt seine Idee aufzwängen will ?



wer wird denn dazu gezwungen diese hilfestellung in anspruch zu nehmen?
was ist leichter als das geschriebene welches mich nicht interessiert zu ignorieren?
fangt ihr auch an zu protestieren weil euch das programm der öffentlich rechtlichen im abendlichen TV nicht interessiert? nein, ihr schaut es euch einfach nicht an und gut ist.
ausserdem sind es doch immer wieder die gleichen querschläger und querulanten die lautstark auf sich aufmerksam machen müssen.
mit etwas anderem als rumstänkern fallen diese leute im forum nicht auf, und das ist es was mich so ärgert.

da mir der martin auch schon des öfteren geholfen hat lese ich mir seine threads durch, falls sie mir zusagen. falls jetzt jemand auf die idee kommen sollte ich brauche diesen thread hier ja nicht zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...was ist leichter als das geschriebene welches mich nicht interessiert zu ignorieren?...


Ignoranz ist eines der grössten Probleme. Du hast nur zu früh aufgehört zu lesen. Ich hab' ja selbst eben eigentlich damit anfangen wollen, bin dafür aber scheinbar nicht geeignet.

Klar könnte ich sagen "was interessiert mich das?" Mir reichen ein paar Tourenfreds und die Möglichkeit, im LMB einzuladen oder mit zu radeln, ich amüsiere mich auch gerne im KTWR und alles andere geht mir 10m am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Bitte an alle User, die mir etwas mitteilen und mir keine PN schreiben wollen,

nutzt bitte den "öffenlichen Letter an den Superminister"  .

Dann können wir diesen Thread für das nutzen,
wofür er gedacht war.

So, zurück zum Thema.

Ich habe jetzt meine Idee für die grundsätzliche Strukturierung des Register umgesetzt.

Im Posting Nr. #1 werden die vier Kategorien mit Link zu den jeweiligen nachfolgenden Postings aufgeführt. Was noch in #1 fehlt, sind die Kurzinfo bzw. Beschreibungen der Kategorien.

Beim Anklicken einer Kategorie wird derzeit noch ein weiterer Browserfenster geöffent, in dem die Kategorie mit ihren Threads, Links und Infos stehen.

Wir versuchen (hoffentlich mit Hilfe der Admins) die Steuerung der Links so zu optimieren, dass kein weiteres Browserfenster angezeigt wird, sondern stattdessen durch Anklicken des Links im aktiven Browserfenster der Registerthread gescrollt wird.

So, konkrete Frage:

Welche besonderen Touren- und Gruppenthreads sollen aufgenommen werden? 
Bitte besonders aus dem Blickpunkt von Anfängern, Wiedereinsteiger, Forumsneuentdeckern betrachten. 
Dabei sollten aber alle MTB-Ausrichtungen berücksichtigt werden, d.h. von Slow-Motion über Tour bis hin zu Raceorientierte/Marathonisti aber auch DDD-ler oder spezielle Frauenangebote (z.B. Mädels_on_bike oder MTB-Frauentreff).

VG Martin

PS: Der KFL-Eintrag ist beispielhaft. Fehlt da noch was an Infos oder ist das ggf. schon zu umfangreich?


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Welche besonderen Touren- und Gruppenthreads sollen aufgenommen werden?
> Bitte besonders aus dem Blickpunkt von Anfängern, Wiedereinsteiger, Forumsneuentdeckern betrachten.
> Dabei sollten aber alle MTB-Ausrichtungen berücksichtigt werden, d.h. von Slow-Motion über Tour bis hin zu Raceorientierte/Marathonisti aber auch DDD-ler oder spezielle Frauenangebote (z.B. Mädels_on_bike oder MTB-Frauentreff)....


Die Roetgener Touren passen in keine Kategorie. Sie sind mal kurz, mal lang, schnell, langsam, krass, nicht krass. Ich bin halt vielseitiger als Du denkst.


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Roetgener Touren passen in keine Kategorie. Sie sind mal kurz, mal lang, schnell, langsam, krass, nicht krass. Ich bin halt vielseitiger als Du denkst.


 
  

Keine Sorge, wir lassen bei Deinen Touren entweder die Angaben weg oder geben die von Dir o.g. Intervallgrenzen an. So oder so weiß dann der Toureninteressent was ihn erwarten kann, nämlich alles. 

VG Martin

PS: Ich nehme das jetzt als Vorschlag auf.


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Roetgener Touren passen in keine Kategorie. Sie sind mal kurz, mal lang, schnell, langsam, krass, nicht krass. Ich bin halt vielseitiger als Du denkst.


Hi Ralph,
bei der nächsten "krassen" Runde sind wir dabei! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...PS: Ich nehme das jetzt als Vorschlag auf.


Du wirst mich in deinem Register nicht verewigen, ohne mich zu fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> bei der nächsten "krassen" Runde sind wir dabei!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Es wird sicher krasser denn je......und ein "langsam" wie letzte Woche wird's auch nicht mehr geben - wir fahren echt zu lange unterwegs


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst mich in deinem Register nicht verewigen, ohne mich zu fragen


 
Schau Dir den Eintrag an.

Wenn er Dir gefällt, dann ist es OK.
Wenn nicht, sag mir, was Du geändert haben willst 
bzw. ob der Eintrag gelöscht werden soll.

Kurze Info hier im Thread reicht.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir den Eintrag an.
> 
> Wenn er Dir gefällt, dann ist es OK.
> Wenn nicht, sag mir, was Du geändert haben willst
> ...


War die Ansage eben nicht deutlich genug ?


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2006)

Übrigens frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt was daran übersichtlich sein soll.
Also: Lösch den Roetgen Thread aus dem Listing und ich klink mich jetzt aus hier !


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War die Ansage eben nicht deutlich genug ?


 
Och Ralph, bitte.  
Machs bitte nicht so kompliziert, wie man es mir immer vorwirft.

Sag mir bitte, ob der Eintrag OK ist, oder ob er raus soll.

DANKE.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Sag mir bitte, ob der Eintrag OK ist, oder ob er raus soll...


Sag mal willst Du mich veschaukeln ? Er soll raus.


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Beim Anklicken einer Kategorie wird derzeit noch ein weiterer Browserfenster geöffent, in dem die Kategorie mit ihren Threads, Links und Infos stehen.
> 
> Wir versuchen (hoffentlich mit Hilfe der Admins) die Steuerung der Links so zu optimieren, dass kein weiteres Browserfenster angezeigt wird, sondern stattdessen durch Anklicken des Links im aktiven Browserfenster der Registerthread gescrollt wird...


Also ich hab sicher wenig Ahnung und mache alles per Editor. Frontpage z.B. erledigt das völlig simple anhand von Textmarken. Ich dachte immer, dass solche Funktionen bereits von HTML-Anfängern beherrscht werden.


----------



## juchhu (17. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also ich hab sicher wenig Ahnung und mache alles per Editor. Frontpage z.B. erledigt das völlig simple anhand von Textmarken. Ich dachte immer, dass solche Funktionen bereits von HTML-Anfängern beherrscht werden.


 
Nur das wir uns über eine Forumssoftware unterhalten,
die nur einen sehr eingeschränkten Befehlssatz an HTML, JAVA-Skript und PHP für den User (verständlicherweise  ) zu läßt.

Habe Deinen Löschauftrag gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig sehen bzw. lesen können, da wir a) fast zeitgleich gepostet haben und b) das neue Update für die Forumssoftware eingespielt wurde.

Nehme den Eintrag jetzt raus.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2006)

Hallo Martin,

ein kleiner Hinweis von mir: ich denke, es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man auch im lokalen Register auf Fahrgemeinschaften (LMB) hinweisen würde. Viele neue, aber auch einige der bestehenden User kennen oft die *LMB-Funktionalität* nicht und wissen nicht, dass man sich mittels "LMB" zu Touren in der Umgebung verabreden kann.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ein kleiner Hinweis von mir: ich denke, es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man auch im lokalen Register auf Fahrgemeinschaften (LMB) hinweisen würde. Viele neue, aber auch einige der bestehenden User kennen oft die *LMB-Funktionalität* nicht und wissen nicht, dass man sich mittels "LMB" zu Touren in der Umgebung verabreden kann.
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Danke Mikkael, aber das ist bereits vorgesehen.

Leider nutzen die einzelnen Guides für wiederkehrende Touren nicht die Möglichkeit,
nur einen LMB-Termin festzusetzen und diesen dann von mal zu mal immer wieder neu zu editieren.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich für den jeweiligen Thread eine feste LMB-URL hätte.

Liegt der Termin bei Aufruf in der Vergangenheit und ist nicht öffentlich, weiß der User, dass es derzeit keinen neuen Termin gibt.
Anderfalls ist er öffentlich, und der User kann sich anmelden.

Ich würde, wenn die einzelnen Guides mit festen LMB-URLs arbeiten diese selbstverständlich ins Register aufnehmen.

Des Weiteren soll es einen Beitrag im Register geben, in dem alle Guide (nach Nick alpabetisch sortiert) mit Threadnamen und LMB-Termin inkl. der zugehörigen URLs aufgeführt werden.

Wer von den Guides aufgenommen werden will und bereits mit einem festen LMB-URL arbeitet, soll mir bitte eine PN schicken.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

angeregt durch Mikkaels Tipp habe ich in der Kategorie Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger und Forumsneuentdecker die LMB-URL nebst einer Kurzerklärung aufgenommen.

Für Anregungen, Tipps und Verbesserungen bin ich dankbar.

VG Martin


----------

